# طلب دائرة صوت خارجة من الكمبيوتر



## نيفين العجمي (24 يوليو 2009)

انا عاوزه اعمل دائرة بتقرا الاصوات الخارجة من الكمبيوتر 
انتم ممكن تقولي ازاي يعني و ليه 
الاجابه السماعات بتاعت الكمبيوتر بتعتي باظت و بأت تالفه فا رمتها 
فا فاكرت عاوزه اعمل دايره سماعات و تكون عاليا جدا زي مثلا 500 وات 
فاكيد صنعها حيكون ارخص بكتير من شرائها 
فا ياريت اي حد يساعدني في تصمم الدايره دي 
تكون 2 سماعتين 
و ياريت يكون الشرح بالتفصيل
و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد صبحى عبد الله (26 يوليو 2009)

*دائرة لتكبير الصوت*

أظن أن هذا هو الطلب
فإن كان دلك هو الطلب
فهو بالمرفقات


----------



## eng_islam_h (28 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخت الفاضلة
من المقدر قياسيا ان سماعات المنازل و الكمبيوتر لا تزيد غالبا عن 40 وات و فى حالة الهوم سينما تصل الى 100 -150 واط كأعلى تقدير
طبعا يمكن صنع مكبر صوت بهذه القدره الجباره 500 واط اللتى تطلبين و لكن صنع مثل هذا المضخم سيكون ايضا مكلفا و صعب التصنيع حيث انه على سبيل المثال ستحتاجين مثلا الى محول قدرته لا تقل ابدا عن 6 امبير و مثل هذا المحول يباع فى مصر بثمن لا يقل عن 120 جنيه ( يعتبر هذا الرقم غالى نسيبيا بالمقارنه المحول العادى اللذى يبلغ سعره 10-20 جنيه)
يوجد فى الاسواق دوائر مضخم صوت جاهزه مصنوعه و لها قدرات خرج كثيره من 10 واط -الى 500 واط اعتقد ولكنى لا اعرف اسعارها و كل ما سوف تحتاجينه لتشغيل هذه الدوائر الجاهزه هوا باور صبلاى وسوف يختلف باختلاف قدره مكبر الصوت 
اخيرا انصحك بشراء صب و سماعات لوجيتيك او كرياتيف لانهم ارخص و اجود ....الا اذا كنت تفضلين خوض التجربه فهذه بدايه
بالمرفقات ملف pdf لدائرة مضخم صوت 300واط طرف واحد (سماعه واحده) طبعا بتكراره تحصليت على مضخم صوت ستيريو (سماعتين او سماعتين و سنتر او سماعتين و صب ) 
ولله التوفيق


----------



## mostafamahmoudm (21 مايو 2010)

شكراا للذين وضعو الحل


----------

